# Hey i heard male goldfish have spots on their gill flaps!



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey people i heard male goldfish/comets have little white spots on their gill flaps and i was just wondering can anyone else conferm this for me please ?

Thanks and heres just a pic so you know what im talking about


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

thats what i have heard also but i cant confirm this for a fact.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Revolution1221 said:


> thats what i have heard also but i cant confirm this for a fact.


After posting this thread i researched it abit to and im pretty sure its true (99.9% sure) and its not just goldfish/comets its shubukins/common bream/minnows/roach to  i got this book in my hand called "FIELD GUIDE TO THE WATER LIFE OF BRITAIN" and its pretty informative and also the internet helps alot!  

Oh and i found out that their called "tubercles"


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes, male goldfish will get tubercles on their gill flaps, and also along their pectoral fins. They're called breeding stars.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

pinetree said:


> Yes, male goldfish will get tubercles on their gill flaps, and also along their pectoral fins. They're called breeding stars.


Thanks for the info


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Outside of breeding season, though, you won't see them.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

TheOldSalt said:


> Outside of breeding season, though, you won't see them.


kk


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

You have a male there.


----------

